# Value of 150 DVC points with Hilton Head home resort



## wjappraise (Jun 10, 2016)

Good evening.

I'm somewhat of an intermediate Wyndham user.  An elderly couple in our congregation needs to sell their DVC ownership as noted above. No mortgage.  MFs are current and run $85 per month.  

Just wondering what this may be worth and how long the sales process takes?  I'm used to Wyndham which has minimal if any resale value. Thank you for your assistance and suggestions. 

Wes. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 11, 2016)

i would just have them contact the timeshare store as they are experts in dealing with DVC:

http://www.dvc-resales.com/dvclisting-hilton.cfm

pricing depends on how "loaded" with points the contract is.  the contracts that don't have any points coming until 2017 are priced in the low $60s per pt (and based on the DISboards ROFR thread, there were 2 HHI contracts in that ballpark that passed ROFR in the $60-63 range earlier this year):

http://www.disboards.com/threads/rofr-thread-january-to-march-2016-please-use-new-thread.3472360/



> HH:
> 
> SS ---$60-$9,000-150-MAR-HHI- 0/'15, 0/'16, 150/'17 sent 1/05 passed 1/27
> 
> fm---$63.18-$13,500-180-HHI-41/15 180/16 180/17, sent 1/29, passed 2/23



there may be a dip in DVC prices as disney recently cut some benefits for resale buyers, but i suspect it should sell for at least $55-ish per pt to possibly $65-ish if it's loaded with useable banked points.  if they are in a hurry, a lower price like $50 per pt should result in quicker offers, or they can be patient and wait for more money.  the timeshare store should be good at offering advice based on their specifics.

once the price is settled on, DVC's ROFR process can (and tends to) take 30 days, with the rest of the process adding at least another month.  i saw one report of 4 months total but that sounds long-ish to me.

the seller tends to pay the broker's commission (the timeshare store is 10% - i think) plus other small fees that should run less than $100 total.  the buyer usually pays closing costs (but a lot of these things are negotiable.)

(just FYI, these guys are newer but are running a special on commission if that is critical. i would lean toward the experience of the timeshare store but it's their money.)

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/


----------



## presley (Jun 11, 2016)

I recommend contacting https://www.resalesdvc.com/ for an estimate. They have listed similar ownerships for $10K. They can list theirs a bit less than those and theirs will sell first.


----------



## elaine (Jun 11, 2016)

are you considering buying it? If so, you can cut out the 8-10% commission that they would have to pay. As stated, resale rules are different now, but do not affect staying at DVC HHI or using it for other DVCs. DVC HHI is a fabulous place. For anyone wanting to stay in the summer, owning there is critical. HHI has somewhat higher annual fees and closing costs are higher in SC. I have used The Timeshare Store 2X (both buying and selling), which specializes in DVC. They are repuatable and easy to deal with. Lucky for them, DVC holds it value well. Wish my other HHI TS was worth as much.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 11, 2016)

I would not buy HHI from DVC unless you really want that location as the dues are higher and shorter life of contract vs SSR or BLT


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 11, 2016)

It's getting harder to book a non-home resort at seven months out.  Buy this contract if you plan on using it at HHI.  

Remember that whatever price you decide upon, it will need to pass Disney's Right of First Refusal.  Too low, and they may take it.  Too high and you overpay. 

Dues at HHI currently are $6.82 per point.  They were $0.30 less last year, so expect a similar increase for 2017.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 11, 2016)

You are probably looking at around $60pp and may be worth a little more if there are unused points from 2015 and 2016 and a little less if all the points are used until 2017.

150 x 60 = $9,000

Just google "DVC resale" and there are 4 or 5 really good DVC only brokers.


----------

